# Presenting Loire - French romance ensemble, on sale at a special introductory price of 89 EUR



## OrchestralTools (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

Today we’re Introducing Loire–French romance ensemble, our new Creative Soundpack. Available now at a special introductory price of €89 (regular price €129).



From the banks of the river Seine to the sidewalk cafés of Paris, Loire gives you a unique combination of instruments for instant scene-setting: Musette accordion, a tuba, and a selection of chalumeau (a baroque forerunner of today's clarinet).

Loire features 6 single instruments, up to 25 articulations, 3 mic positions, and a number of delicately processed pad and pluck sounds. 

Perfect for invoking lush European landscapes, for Wes Anderson-styled scores, or even Tom Waits-ian Americana, Loire is a vibrant and diverse collection that is romantic, evocative, and eccentric in the best possible way.

It’s on sale now at a very special introductory price of €89 (regular price €129).

You can check out the product page right here. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 22, 2022)

@doctoremmet and the race to mix this with whisper is on!


----------



## Brasart (Sep 22, 2022)

Merci pour cette idée à l'équipe d'Orchestral Tools, I can see the Seine from my window so I'll try and write some music with Loire to see if it's fitting!

I don't know if it was on purpose, but it's funny that you chose "Loire" as the name for the library, as it's another river going through France (and also the biggest one!)


----------



## holywilly (Sep 22, 2022)

Thanks @OrchestralTools 
An instant buy for me, can’t wait to write with beautifully sampled chalumeaus.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> @doctoremmet and the race to mix this with whisper is on!


Michael, great idea! I haven’t had the time to listen to this one yet but as a fan of these packs I bet it is gorgeous. I gather you’re getting this?


----------



## tritonely (Sep 22, 2022)

I think OT and SA know it's my pay day...


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Michael, great idea! I haven’t had the time to listen to this one yet but as a fan of these packs I bet it is gorgeous. I gather you’re getting this?


I’ve heard a few examples and it sounds excellent. 

Short on funds right now but I want it yea! I’ve got a few things on afterpay (mercury and csb). Once they’re done and this university finally fucking pays me for a short film I scored for them I’ll be set 🤞🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Angora (Sep 22, 2022)

Wow the demo by Uwe Steger is insane !


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 22, 2022)

Angora said:


> Wow the demo by Uwe Steger is insane !


He did a fantastic job. Uwe is the musette accordion player we actually sampled for the library, so he's using a virtual version of his own accordion!


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 22, 2022)

No individual instruments :(


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 22, 2022)

This is perfect for my project! 
C'est très bon


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> No individual instruments :(


No?


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No?


Well you can't buy them individually. That's what I meant.


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 22, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Well you can't buy them individually. That's what I meant.


Yes. No a-la carte for this collection.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Well you can't buy them individually. That's what I meant.


Ah gotcha! That’s never the case in this Creative Packs range it seems.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah gotcha! That’s never the case in this Creative Packs range it seems.


Shame :(


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 22, 2022)

Very Yann Tiersen - nice!


----------



## Henu (Sep 22, 2022)

I went from "lolwtf" into "hmmmm....well" into "holy crap, i want this" in about 20 seconds.


----------



## Drjay (Sep 22, 2022)

The demos instantly put a smile on my face. Instant ‚Amélie‘  Brilliant!
Unfortunately I do not need it, but I am tempted to get the library just for ‚the spirit‘.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

God those SATB chalumeaus sound gorgeous indeed. I’m afraid I am going to have to get his.


----------



## chrisav (Sep 22, 2022)

As ever, I forget about VAT until it pops up as a nasty surprise at checkout... I'm gonna have to pass on this for now I'm afraid


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

Indeed, one of two nasty attributes of your storefront @OrchestralTools - the other one being that one has to buy each. instrument. individually. because. there. STILL. is. no. cart….


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> God those SATB chalumeaus sound gorgeous indeed. I’m afraid I am going to have to get his.


Did anyone anticipate any other response?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

OH.. Love these French Romantic Instruments. 

Now this one I will buy


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Did anyone anticipate any other response?


I guess not. Woodwinds are just addictive. Seriously though, these creative soundpacks to me are little micro cosms, toolkits in their own right, that provide instant inspiration. Like Michael @Baronvonheadless pointed out earlier, this one will pair nicely with Whisper for sure. Somehow I am reminded of the latter day records of Talk Talk and Mark Hollis.


----------



## Germain B (Sep 22, 2022)

As I come back from the shore of the Loire river...
That's quite the collection ! Congrats, OT !

I would add a Barytone Sax on some of those demos and I would be back in the golden age of the nouvelle scène française.


----------



## Grymt (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm not sure. The demo's sound wonderful, but I found the other Creative Soundpacks I bought, very very sloppy. Whisper is beautiful, but the volume of each articulation and some individual notes almost seem to be randomised and then frozen. 
Opaline was far less useable as I was expecting too. Maybe I was stupid to expect real instruments: they are not called soundpacks for nothing.


----------



## washoe67 (Sep 23, 2022)

Verrry tempting. And all those names in hommage to all those french rivers...I wonder what piano and clarinet would suits well with it. Any ideas ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I guess not. Woodwinds are just addictive. Seriously though, these creative soundpacks to me are little micro cosms, toolkits in their own right, that provide instant inspiration. Like Michael @Baronvonheadless pointed out earlier, this one will pair nicely with Whisper for sure. Somehow I am reminded of the latter day records of Talk Talk and Mark Hollis.


I noticed that the developers are onto you. They keep packaging woodwinds with other instruments specifically to appeal to you. It won't be long before we start getting entire string libraries with just one extremely obscure woodwind instrument that you can't get anywhere else.

Loire does sound amazing. I need to listen to some more demos - I haven't heard anything that strikes me as piratical yet. But I would like to air a different concern about the shop front. Not having a cart is very annoying. But also, Orchestral Tools are one of many developers who make it very difficult to buy sale items if you have a personal voucher of some kind for a discount. In this case, I am entitled to 50% off the full price; but as Loire is currently on it's intro price, I have to wait until that is over.

I was, of course, only trying my code for research purposes. I am on a strict no carbs, no libraries diet at the moment.


----------



## Frederik (Sep 23, 2022)

Grymt said:


> Whisper is beautiful, but the volume of each articulation and some individual notes almost seem to be randomised and then frozen.


Hi Grymt, thank you for your feedback. I'm sad to hear you are not fully happy with your purchase. In regards to the volume jumps, are you sure you are on the newest version of the SINEplayer? Randomized and frozen sounds drastic.
We usually leave the volume of the instruments as they were recorded, to keep the natural balance. One thing to keep in mind, the flute and bass clarinet have been recorded in two dynamic layers, to provide more dynamic range next to the very whispered tone. If this extra range is causing your volume jumps you can also deactivate dynamic layers in SINE. Otherwise maybe best to get in contact with our support if there is freezes.
I appreciate you taking the time to take a look at Loire regardless. Personally I'm very happy with how it turned out. I love the accordion as an instrument, couldn't wait to record one :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2022)

@Frederik I am a happy Whisper user and just purchased Loire - as predicted. Congratulations on the release. These soundpacks are indeed very creative and inspiring. The accordion is a thing of beauty!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2022)

Oh. And despite the reported mouseclicks, I actually purchased the Ark 3 String Quintet a-la-carte as well. No idea what happened there…


----------



## Frederik (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you @doctoremmet, i hope you enjoy writing with Loire just as much, and the ark 3 string quartet of course!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2022)

Frederik said:


> Thank you @doctoremmet, i hope you enjoy writing with Loire just as much, and the ark 3 string quartet of course!


100% confident! Putting them to use already, in combination with Whisper and the Miroire violins.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I noticed that the developers are onto you. They keep packaging woodwinds with other instruments specifically to appeal to you. It won't be long before we start getting entire string libraries with just one extremely obscure woodwind instrument that you can't get anywhere else.



Developers share information and I have heard from extremely reliable sources developers brainstorming new releases have devised an ingenious system to accurately estimate the probability of a successful launch by measuring the commercial viability of a new release in relation to it’s “Temme factor”(tm). Frequently asking themselves and their colleagues will Temme like this?
Realizing the inclusion of virtually any obscure wind instrument no matter how obscure or disconnected from the essence of the basic library happens to be.
The VI developers consortium have discovered this guarantees increased sales exponentially.
As a matter of fact they have discovered the oddest instrument pairings combined with numerous forum postings from enthusiastic forum participants are more effective than well financed ad campaigns.

Bee_ Abney : “I was, of course, only trying my code for research purposes. I am on a strict no carbs, no libraries diet at the moment.”

Why do I see a loaf of bread,a bowl of mashed and several libraries in your immediate future?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Sep 23, 2022)

I will also look into it. Might exactly be what I need for a project I've had on the back of my mind for a while now...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2022)

You'll love it. The tuba is a particular highlight. I just fooled around with Loire for an hour-and-a-half and recorded this little thing. @Baronvonheadless Of course, I included the Whisper bass clarinet. And those strings crescendi are an Ark 3 Strings Quintet patch. Anyway, I figured I'd share it here.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You'll love it. The tuba is a particular highlight. I just fooled around with Loire for an hour-and-a-half and recorded this little thing. @Baronvonheadless Of course, I included the Whisper bass clarinet. And those strings crescendi are an Ark 3 Strings Quintet patch. Anyway, I figured I'd share it here.



Sounds great man! Nicely done.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You'll love it. The tuba is a particular highlight. I just fooled around with Loire for an hour-and-a-half and recorded this little thing. @Baronvonheadless Of course, I included the Whisper bass clarinet. And those strings crescendi are an Ark 3 Strings Quintet patch. Anyway, I figured I'd share it here.



There are some really lovely sounds there! Could do with a bit of wavefolding... Other than that, it sounds great!


----------



## osterdamus (Sep 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> wavefolding


What’s wavefolding?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 23, 2022)

osterdamus said:


> What’s wavefolding?


A particularly destructive form of distortion. It's very nice. Relaxing.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Sep 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You'll love it. The tuba is a particular highlight. I just fooled around with Loire for an hour-and-a-half and recorded this little thing. [


Interesting and inspiring!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 27, 2022)

Hi everyone,

We hope everyone is enjoying Loire. 🪗 A big thank you to you all for supporting the library! 



We just published a video that takes a closer look at the musette accordion, offering a little historical insight into the instrument plus some insights into the specific features it has in SINE. 

Best, 
OT


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 27, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We hope everyone is enjoying Loire. 🪗 A big thank you to you all for supporting the library!
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's a very helpful video about the Musette Accordion.

Q. Will you be offering the Musette Accordion a-la-carte in the future ?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks. That's a very helpful video about the Musette Accordion.
> 
> Q. Will you be offering the Musette Accordion a-la-carte in the future ?


Glad you enjoyed the video! 

We don't offer single instrument sales on our CSPs and there are no plans to change that currently. 

Anything is possible in the future, but not as things stand. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 28, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Glad you enjoyed the video!
> 
> We don't offer single instrument sales on our CSPs and there are no plans to change that currently.
> 
> ...


Would it help alter the policy if we started an organised campaign to post onions to OT HQ?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 28, 2022)

This sounds beautiful.
How long will the intro price last, can't find any information ? @OrchestralTools


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 28, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> This sounds beautiful.
> How long will the intro price last, can't find any information ? @OrchestralTools


Thank you for the lovely feedback. The introductory price will run until October 6.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 28, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thank you for the lovely feedback. The introductory price will run until October 6.


Thank you for this fast reply. 
Thinking of giving myself a lovely autumn present


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 28, 2022)

The Creative Soundpacks always deliver imo

Inspiring sound!


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 28, 2022)

Got it! Lovely pack as always.


----------



## Karmand (Sep 28, 2022)

Picked it up. Inspired a piece of music already. My little ditty does not sound like Paris (thankfully) but perhaps Mrs. Harris? Nice job OT.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 30, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

We're running a competition for Loire, with some free copies of the library up for grabs. 

It's a test of your French film knowledge, you can find out more details here. 






Know your French film? Win a copy of Loire with our audio demo challenge


Hey everyone, Do we have any French film buffs in the forum? We wanted to do something fun with the VI-C community for our new Creative Soundpack: Loire. And what better way to celebrate the release of a French romance ensemble than to delve into the world of French film? So, we asked three...




vi-control.net





Best, 
OT


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## MisteR (Oct 6, 2022)

I thought this was through the 6th but seems to have ended early. Too bad, was hoping to pick it up.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

MisteR said:


> I thought this was through the 6th but seems to have ended early. Too bad, was hoping to pick it up.


Email them to make sure that it hasn't been ended early. Probably not, but it is worth a try. I can't remember how long it was supposed to last.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 6, 2022)

MisteR said:


> I thought this was through the 6th but seems to have ended early. Too bad, was hoping to pick it up.


Instead of "through the 5th", did they say "until the 6th"? These phrases can have different meanings. In fact, the word "until" is ambiguous in this context.


----------



## MisteR (Oct 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Email them to make sure that it hasn't been ended early. Probably not, but it is worth a try. I can't remember how long it was supposed to last.


Good suggestion, thanks!


----------



## pranic (Oct 7, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thank you for the lovely feedback. The introductory price will run until October 6.


I've been busy this week and do the majority of my purchasing on the weekend. I guess I missed out on the sale by a day, but this will be on my list for the next time it happens to be on sale next. Congrats on what sounds like a beautiful release!


----------

